# mfsBSD iso image modified



## bsaidus (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi.
I'm trying just to add some pdf docs to the ISO image of mfsBSD with the PowerISO program on Windows but surprise, after rebuilding the ISO it boots but it gives a message: can nkt load kernel and it boots to the loader command line, so I experimented that on FreeSBIE and it gives the same result. So can some one help me please?


----------



## bsaidus (Apr 27, 2013)

I think I should rebuild the kernel.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2013)

There are build scripts on the mfsBSD site.


----------

